# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  A popular name, it seems

## Dave A

My thanks to Yvonne for sending me these pics. Somewhere in Potchefstroom, apparently.

----------


## Dave A

And at Cape Town's V&A Waterfront:

----------


## wynn

I seem to remember a 'gay club' called 'The Forum' not that I'm 'phobic' about it.
Can't remember where it was.

----------


## ians

Here I always thought there was something special about Dave, but I didn't realise he was Iron man  :Wink:

----------

